# Giving away spare DIYS/Leif is here



## aww (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a few DIYS laying on my beach and I would like to give them to you guys!

I have a total of 21 spare DIYS.  So I need 21 people lol.


To make this fair, I wrap them all up. You can only pick up one and whatever you get, you get. This is so I won't have "leftovers".

The DIYS that you "could" obtain are:
Bamboo stopblock
Lily record player
Tree standee
Shell partition
Shell lamp
Tea table x2
Shell stool
Golden candlestick
Zen-style stone
Clackercart
Natural garden chair
Stacked magazines
Golden dung beetle
Raccoon figurine
Rose bed
Bonsai shelf
Ironwood clock
Sauna heater
Shell speaker
Hyacinth lamp


I will accept 2 people at a time. Just so people can leave quickly.
I will send you a dodo. Please leave at the airport, not "-".

Leif is also here! He's selling:
Pink-azalea start
White-azalea start
Blue-hydrangea start
Pink-hydrangea start
Red-lily bag
Red-mum bag
White-lily bag
White-mum bag
Yellow-lily bag
Yellow-mum bag

YOU DO NOT NEED TO GIVE ME ANYTHING! There's no entry fee haha. You're good.



Thank you for reading!


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 26, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## PauperSkittles (Apr 26, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## doetothelindsay (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to come over


----------



## Dando (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I please come (soon)? I have to sleep in 10 minites...


----------



## StephOnACNL (Apr 26, 2020)

I would like to come and I’ll bring you some of my spares if you’d like!


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 26, 2020)

I’d love to come please!


----------



## Dando (Apr 26, 2020)

I can bring western style stone!!


----------



## SCORPA15 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi, could I come please


----------



## aww (Apr 26, 2020)

Making a dodo now! I was picking up sticks lol.


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 26, 2020)

sounds fun i love to come


----------



## Jillenium (Apr 26, 2020)

Could I come please? Will bring diy or bells


----------



## Trilliboo (Apr 26, 2020)

may i come as well? tanks


----------



## Nia (Apr 26, 2020)

May I please come? ^^


----------



## aww (Apr 26, 2020)

Dando said:


> I can bring western style stone!!



It's okay! You don't have to bring anything jaja~ But thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

someone quietly left?


----------



## superblooper (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd also love to come if you still have room!


----------



## amemome (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd love to come!


----------



## Ace Marvel (Apr 26, 2020)

By any chance is your Ables sellingKabuki actor, yukata? I'm also interested in blue hydrangeas, and I can bring my spare DIY for you to continue this give away.


----------



## HermitBear (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi can I drop in? I'll take my DIY and see if you want any


----------



## animal_hunter (Apr 26, 2020)

May i come please?


----------



## xxxxnatalie (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi! Can I be added to the queue please?


----------



## ichigomariti (Apr 26, 2020)

I’d love to come! I’ll be happy to tip


----------



## Summ3rain (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh I'd love to see Leif for hydrangea starts if you're still open!


----------



## Honeymilk (Apr 26, 2020)

i'd love to come also, if there's still room ^__^


----------



## Akemi (Apr 26, 2020)

Can I come? :0


----------



## aww (Apr 26, 2020)

and there was a error!
the people who were on my island buying things, DM so I can send another dodo

and for the people coming, I'll send a dodo too


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 26, 2020)

aww said:


> and there was a error!
> the people who were on my island buying things, DM so I can send another dodo
> 
> and for the people coming, I'll send a dodo too



I was there but I was on my way out anyway haha ;w;
Thanks for having me!


----------



## cocoacat (Apr 26, 2020)

I would like to stop by to buy hydrangeas from Leif, please


----------



## SemiJames (Apr 26, 2020)

I would also love to come over for the hydrangeas!


----------



## madisonlane159 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi! Can I come?


----------



## suzume (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello! I would love to visit!


----------



## Kitkat91 (Apr 26, 2020)

I'd like to stop by to buy hydrangeas. Pleaae DM me when I can come.

Thanks!


----------



## SourDeez (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey if, there’s still room


----------



## MonkParty (Apr 26, 2020)

I would love to come for Leif, if you're still taking requests. Thank you!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 26, 2020)

If Leif is still there, I'd love to swing by for some hydrangeas!


----------



## samanthawbu (Apr 26, 2020)

May I come please?


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 26, 2020)

can i come pls


----------



## aww (Apr 26, 2020)

And I’m done!


----------

